# malaca



## elineo

En griego es un insulto  muy común y ha perdido su sentido de insulto. Lo he escuchado en español muchas veces. Sin duda, es el nombtre de un lugar en España, pero sigo escuchándolo en canciones latinoamericanas. Me parece que tiene otro sentido. ¿Quién lo conoce?


----------



## Marxelo

La verdad nunca la oí y menos como un insulto. Al menos no en Argentina.


----------



## Södertjej

Como no sea Málaga. Recuerdo que la primera vez que oí el insulto en griego me pareció gracioso que sonara parecido a Málaga, no conozco otra ciudad de nombre Malaca.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá tampoco me suena.
Lo más parecido sería "maraca" (puta), pero jamás he escuchado esa palabra con ese sentido fuera de Chile.
¿A qué "canciones latinoamericanas" te refieres?
Saludos.
_


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro: malaca es un insulto en griego, como sabe cualquier persona que haya cogido un taxi en Atenas, no en español.

Ahora bien, al hablar de maracas, quizá esa es la palabra que Elineo oye en las canciones. Maraca en el sentido de instrumento de percusión, no ese otro que cuentas que no conocía y da un curioso giro a la frase "estar como las maracas de Machín".


----------



## Vampiro

Que el insulto es griego me quedó claro.  Y eso sin tomar un taxi en Atenas.
Pero Elineo dice que lo ha escuchado en español, por eso le di la opción más parecida que conozco.  Quizá no escuchó bien.
Ahora... lo de las maracas de Machín... 
_


----------



## Södertjej

Pero Elineo no ha dicho que sea un insulto en español, sino el nombre de un lugar de España y luego lo oye en canciones. Normalmente las canciones no suelen llevar insultos (rap aparte). Y por eso creo que lo que Elineo oye no es malaca sino quizá maraca y Málaga.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Se me hace que más bien es el nombre en español de un lugar: Malaca.


----------



## miguel89

Por estos lares lo que más se asemeja a malaca creo que es maraca, como en Chile según apunta Vampiro, con la diferencia de que acá es una variante de la palabra marica.


----------



## elineo

Gracias a todos. Recuerdo de una canción de Lila Downs. Estaba seguro, pero voy a escucharlo por otra vez para distinguir el "malaca" del "maraca". Esa palabra tiene una historia: La industría española SEAT tenía un modelo de coche que se llamaba "Malaga". En Grecia este modelo tenía el nombre "Ibiza" es porque ningún griego quería la etiqueta "Malaga" en su coche.


----------



## Södertjej

Pero sí hay un modelo de Seat que se llama Ibiza y que es diferente al Seat Málaga. ¿Le cambiaron también el nombre al Ibiza? Me imagino que un coche griego que se llame Málaga no tendría mucho éxito. Como el famoso caso del Mitsubishi Montero, que en el resto del mundo era Pajero.


----------



## mirx

Lo único que se me ocurre para México es "malaya", que es una interjeción que significa "maldita sea".


----------



## Södertjej

Esa expresión es de castellano antiguo, en España está en desuso pero es otro ejemplo más de voces arcaicas que sin embargo han sobrevivido en otros países.


----------



## macame

Precisamente los "malayos/malayas" son los habitantes de la península de Malaca (en el sureste asiático), pero supongo que no tendrá nada que ver con lo que preguntas.


----------



## Lexinauta

mirx said:


> Lo único que se me ocurre para México es "malaya", que es una interjeción que significa "maldita sea".


 
Creo recordar que en nuestra literatura gauchesca aparece 'malhaya', pero no está recogido por el DRAE.


----------



## mirx

Lexinauta said:


> Creo recordar que en nuestra literatura gauchesca aparece 'malhaya', pero no está recogido por el DRAE.


 
Lo más probable es que así se escriba también en México, yo solo la he oído en la lengua oral y casi exclusivamente en labios de mi papá. Mi primer instinto también fue escribirla con hache, por aquello de mal _*habido*_, luego "haya" podría ser la forma conjugada del verbo. La base de datos de la RAE sí recoge _malhaya_ unas cuantas veces y _malaya_ sólo una. Este último caso es mexicano.


----------



## Södertjej

mirx said:


> Lo más probable es que así se escriba también en México, yo solo la he oído en la lengua oral


Lo mismo digo, la recuerdo sobre todo de una canción que cantamos en un festival del colegio y con pocos años, así que no recuerdo cómo se escribía. A esas edades no se preocupa uno de esas cosas.

"Fui al Cristo y enamoréme,
malhaya de enamorar..."


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> Creo recordar que en nuestra literatura gauchesca aparece 'malhaya', pero no está recogido por el DRAE.


También a mí me suena pero no recuerdo dónde lo he leído. Lo que seguro aparece es *bien haiga *(bien haya), que es justo lo opuesto:
_-¡Bien haiga, gaucho embustero!_
_¿Sabe que no me esperaba_
_que soltase una guayaba_​
_de ese tamaño, aparcero? _(_Fausto_ - E. del Campo)

A mí también se me ocurre escribirla con hache, como dice *Mirx*:



> ...con hache, por aquello de mal _*habido*_, luego "haya"...


Ese tiene que ser el origen, pero tal vez ya se haya convertido en "malaya".


----------



## Lexinauta

Un conspicuo forero —con perdón del término— me ha avisado por mensaje privado () el uso de:

*amalaya.*
(De _ah_ y _mal haya_).
*1.* interj. Am. U. para maldecir, expresar disgusto o conmiseración.
*2.* interj. Am. ojalá.
*3.* interj. rur. Arg. U. para expresar ira, deseo o lamentación.

Y a Mirx le comento que, sin embargo, el DRAE lo trae así:

*malaya.*
1. f. _Chile _y_ Perú_. Carne de res vacuna que está encima de los costillares.
*ah ~.*
1. loc. interj. _Col._ y _Ven_. U. para expresar añoranza o deseo vehemente.
2. loc. interj. _Ven_. U. para expresar alabanza, admiración o lisonja.


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> *amalaya.*
> (De _ah_ y _mal haya_).
> *1.* interj. Am. U. para maldecir, expresar disgusto o conmiseración.
> *3.* interj. rur. Arg. U. para expresar ira, deseo o lamentación.
> 
> ... sin embargo, el DRAE lo trae así:
> 
> *malaya.*
> 
> *ah ~.*
> 1. loc. interj. _Col._ y _Ven_. U. para expresar añoranza o deseo vehemente.
> 2. loc. interj. _Ven_. U. para expresar alabanza, admiración o lisonja.


 
¡*Amalaya* el DRAE!


----------



## Vampiro

Adivinen cómo se llama esta chacarera:

Amalaya yo tuviera 
la suerte que tiene el gallo 
que pega la media vuelta 
y ahí nomás monta a caballo

Saludos.

(¿Conspicuo?)
_


----------



## chiqui50

A mí también me parece que se refiere a Málaga. Su nombre fenicio era Malaka. La "c" y la "k" en este caso suenan igual.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Adivinen cómo se llama esta chacarera:
> 
> Amalaya yo tuviera
> la suerte que tiene el gallo
> que pega la media vuelta
> y ahí nomás monta a caballo


Pues debería llamarse *Malaya*, pero parece que se llama *Amalaya. *
Es que el autor de esa chacarera es de los míos: le importa poco lo que dice el DRAE.


----------



## Vampiro

Quizá por haber leído mucho las aventuras del Cabo Savino o de Martín Toro cuando era gurí, jejejjeee, pero a mi me suena amalaya/amalhaya de toda la vida.
En todo caso quien abrió el hilo no ha vuelto a dar señales de vida y seguimos elucubrando.
Hasta ahora lo más parecido yo diría que es “maraca”, seguido muy de cerca por “malaya”, que dicho sea de paso acá es el nombre de un corte de carne (el matambre)
Amalaya con la suerte que nos ha tocau!!!
_


----------



## Calambur

A mí me late que viene de: *¡ah, malhaya!*
(¿Y de cuándo uso yo _me late_? - ¡Me he contagiau!)


----------



## elineo

Finalmente encontré la palabra en la  canción "La Malinche" de Lila Downs:
_Mira que vuela ese malacate
Mira que come ese camarón._
Pero no era _malaca_, era _malacate_.¿Qué es esto?


----------



## Pinairun

*malacate* (del nahua "malacatl", huso)
-Puede ser un huso, 
-una máquina (torno) arrastrada por caballerías que se usa para arrastrar un arado o en las minas para sacar mineral o agua
-y, también, la flor de loto.


----------



## elineo

Gracias Pinairum.
Saludos desde Atenas.


----------



## Lexinauta

Además de lo aportado por Pinairun, hay otros 'malacates' (manuales, para levantar los motores en los talleres de automóviles; y eléctricos, instalados en la parte delantera de vehículos 4x4).
Cuando el eje es vertical, también se llama 'cabrestante' (término náutico, en su origen).

http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ferroroggi.com.ar/img/malacate_manual.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ferroroggi.com.ar/malacates_manuales.html&usg=__Ojw1z1KjP3j3uefMovROT2XRmLI=&h=397&w=494&sz=70&hl=es&start=1&tbnid=dsmS_sBqDjcraM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmalacate%2Bmanual%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Des

http://www.club4x4tarija.com/preparacion4x4/malacate2.JPG

Pero todo esto no veo qué relación pueda tener con el uso que se le da en la canción.


----------



## kunvla

*malaca *f.

   (Amér.) Caña para bastón.
   (Méx.) Peinado de dos trenzas que, cruzando por encima de la cabeza, se aseguran en la parte superior y delantera de la frente.

http://es.thefreedictionary.com/malaca

PD: Sólo para completar la lista.


----------



## colocho1

Malaca, si se le dice a un amigo es como decir, que onda guey! en lugar de guey es algo como mas fuerte como que onda cabron!, pero en grecia es normal entre amigos si se lo decis a alguien que no conoces es como decir pendejo es una palabra fuerte lo se por q tengo un companero griego bueno esta un toque viejo el post! pero di no tenia respuesta...


----------



## scipsy

La palabra "malaca" se usa en la canción "Chinito, Chinito" y realmente es una burla de como los chinos pronuncian la "r". "Malaca" es la pronunciación de "maraca".

Letra de Chinito Chinito :
Chinito, chinito, toca la “malaca” (maraca), chinito.
Chinito, chinito, no “plecupes” (preocupes) mas.
Chinito, chinito, me lava la “lopa” (ropa).
Chinito, chinito, no “plecupes” mas.
Cuando la “malaca” come mucho “aloz” (arroz),
Chinito ni “tlabaja” (trabaja) a 5 y a 2.
Lava la camisa, me plancha pantalon,
Cuando la “malaca” la lleva al canton.
Chinito, chinito, toca la “malaca,” chinito.
Chinito, chinito, no “plecupes” mas.
etc... etc...

Varios videos con la canción se pueden encontrar en YouTube
Busque: "Chinito, Chinito: Mexican movie clip"

El video es de la película "El Ángel caído", 
que se filmó en 1948.


----------



## elineo

¡Estupendo!!!! ¡¡¡Increible!!!!

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta. Es una pregunta que lleva casi dos años vageando entre foros y profesores de español... Además no me sentía seguro de mi capacidad de oir bien...

Gracias de repente


----------

